# Non Residents



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I hunted in north dakota four years ago south of minot. We did very well and hunted on private land a few days with permission not being a problem.I usually hunt south dakota but did not get a license that year. I have been reading the reports on this forums for a few years and seem to see an increasing amount of land locked up according to people on here. I also hear of big increases in duck numbers in south dakota each year from friends right after the non resident north dakota opener.I used to wonder about south dakota limiting the licenses for what reason. I can now see why and it is a great move. I would rather go without one for a year then ruin the quality hunt.My question to the north dakota boys is has it gotten as bad as it seems? Is the land getting locked up and is competition fierce for spots?If true it is quite sad in my book. I am from minnesota but I would say limit nr each year to 5000 or less.Sounds like devils lake is a pay to play type of place now. You look at the state of duck hunting in minnesota and it is very sad.I dont know all the facts but just by reading it seems north dakota is slowly heading down a bad road with pressure big time. I may be wrong on that and I hope so. I would love to discuss this [email protected]


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I just got back from a week of hunting in ND and we were in zone 1. I heard very few shots each morning other than our group, saw 1 other hunter or truck in the field, and only saw 1 group in town 1 time. Maybe I hunt in a great secluded spot, but in all the years I have been coming out here this is what happens every year.

I hunt in a fairly well know area.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

I must hunt in a secert spot also. No problems getting on land and no pressure at all. Maybe ND should change there law and post all land. Then you have to ask for permission and then you can keep the rif raf out. I like to freelance and posted land is easy to get on. Remember to carry your cell phone and call the number on the sign. 9 out of 10 will say yes.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I see that ND has sold only 16000 liscense this year. Only 26000 last year. I would say they economy is going to take a big hit considering the lack of hunters and a possible early freeze (maybe 21,000 NR this year). Every hunter they don't get costs the state at least $500. $500 x 5000 less NR hunters is $2.5 million and $500,000 to the state for liscense. Not to mentiion the hunters that take 2 trips a year.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the calculation....you forgot the fact that it's been rather enjoyable hunting this Fall with reduced numbers of NR hunters. Economics isn't everything.....a Quality hunt has to be worth something. And I've got many MN friends who NEVER spend 500.00 per person on a hunting trip to ND. $100.00 for license and they stay in a camper, bring there food, shells, supplies, beer, etc. Your numbers are way off. I can't believe you would advocate more hunters in the area you're hunting....oh, ya, please post the town that you've had the good success at hunting...I'm sure we could boost the economy of that town by bringng in a lot more hunters.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

I remember two to five years ago or whenever there were "a lot " of hunters. And honestly, I've hunted the whole state and I have not ever had an issue with too many hunters. And furthermore if I've had a bad day hunting and didn't shoot as many as I'd wanted. The last thing I'd blame it on is too many hunters. Sure I've scouted a slough and the next morning you have the out of state plates there, I've learned from my mistakes, have a second or third option. They beat me too the spot, or believe it or not I've walked up while they were setting up and told them I scouted the slough last night. And before I finished they had allready invited my party in and we all made it work and had a fabulous day of shooting, and made a life long friend. I honestly don't believe decreased pressure has helped my hunting at all.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I hunted the first week. It was very quiet. A nice change from last year. Maybe with the hot weather on the opener last year people are moving their trips back a bit.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I know you think the week you spend up here is what saves the state, but we have a budget in the black and so far this season it has been pretty quiet. Also aren't as many birds around this fall and I don't know if this is factoring in also....


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I am not advocating more hunters in an area. I am just sick and tired of hearing nothing but complaining about NR hunters. I talked to a banker in a small town in Zone 1 where I hunt and he is ****** at the Fargo and GF people who think they own all the land in the state for themselves to hunt. He gave the exact example you just said about bringing their own beer, food, shells, etc.

We are all waterfowl hunters and should be fighting for the same things, like wetland and grassland protection, not against one another. I do think there needs to be a cap on NR and I would put it around 20-25000 hunters. I do not like the zones as my neighbors from MN are from the town we hunt in in ND and now we can only hunt 1 week instead of 2. We have a ton of land to hunt and never see another hunter. Some land is posted and some is not.

I also like how I read on this site about all of the ND residents who go to Sask duck and goose hunting, MN fishing, Montana Deer Hnting. How is that any different to what I do coming to ND duck hunting? The two weeks I spend in ND every year are my favorite two weeks of the year.


----------



## HEAD HUNTER (Oct 13, 2004)

I am with you jbain. The fun part about going on hunting trips is going to some local pub and getting after it. We defenitely spend money in the communities we hunt in. What do these people want, to put up toll booths on the way into town. Come on, we are all hunters and enjoy the sport. Who cares about NR's coming around. Last I checked this was a free country and under licensing laws and such, you can go wherever you are permited.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

If you want to stop hearing about it, quit bringing it up.

This is so old........


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How is it different? How about the fact that 15,000 don't show up for the same two weekends, for the most part. It looks like you're gettng your cap at 20,000 this year. There must be a reason for the reduced numbers...could it just maybe the reduced numbers of ducks and water in some areas, the increased leasing of land by your own ranks, the purchasing of land by NR hunters, the greatly increased amount of outfitters springing up every where? Maybe some of you guys would be better served if you stopped buying up houses in the small towns and scouted more areas. Evidently the banker in the small town you mention likes the added revenue that fargo and grand forks takes in and passes on to the smaller western communities. and, Thanks for repeatedly mentionng the rift that some residents have between Fargo and points west.....it never hurts to keep the stereo typing current.


----------



## duckayce (Aug 6, 2003)

I wish I could take some of the ND Residents hunting with me on the Horicon Marsh in Wis. On good flight days you cannot find a spot with more than 100 yards from the neighbor your hunting next to. Now imagine everyone quacking duck calls at the same flock of birds....or someone shooting a few hundred yards away at a duck while you (had) some coming into your spread. You guys have it so great and will never in my lifetime anyhow, see conditions like that!....I know guys who spend the whole night out in there boats before opening day just to get their spot for the season opener at noon the next day. Enjoy your state, its resources and so forth...but please share.....or else please don't eat anymore of our cheese...ha ha ha.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Anyone here ever hunted up by Westhope??


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yesterday my roommate and I snuck out of our offices after lunch for an afternoon/evening rooster hunt in S.C. ND. People talking about all the money NR's spend in small towns may be true but here is my specific example while it is fresh in my mind.

Left the house around 1:45. The truck had 1/4 tank of gas in it. Did we fill the tank in our hometown of Bismarck? The answer is NO. We filled up in Hazelton as well as bought a few cokes, chips, and beef jerky. We headed out and hunted some plots land (pretty poor cover on them) and some WMA's and got a few birds. On the way home, we decided to stop and have a couple beers, like we always do. We called a friend that was done w/work and he met us at a small town tavern. In the bar we each had a couple rounds of beer and 2 pizza corner pizzas.

My reason for posting this is, when we were in the bar the bartender(son of the owner) was talking with some of the locals about how only NR hunters spend money there and that the residents come down, shoot the birds, and leave. We were the only non-locals in the place. We spent about $60 there..........and I know that is not a lot of money, but sure as hell it was $60 more than they would have made. I don't think it matters if you are a Res or a NR. If we would all fill our tanks in the local gas stations, buy a pop/beer/food/ or whatever it would be better for us in the long run as sportsmen............not to mention that beer in a small town bar is cheaper than in Bismarck, Fargo, or Minot.

OK, done venting. All in all had a great time yesterday and met some nice people in the bar! :bartime:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ducky,,, I have said it befor and I will say it again because some people just don't understand. WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP FROM BEING WISCONSIN, TEXAS, COLORADO, ARKANSAS, WHATEVER!!!!! We are ND and yes, our hunting IS special and we want to keep it that way for us and for you!!!!!! Why is that so hard to understand. We don't want another Horican Marsh, we want to be ND, not something else where only the rich can play!

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

duckayce said:


> Enjoy your state, its resources and so forth...but please share.....or else please don't eat anymore of our cheese...ha ha ha.


I understand the "ha ha ha" part inferred that it was a joke, but that was not an apples to apples comparison...........not even in a sarcastic manner.

:splat:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP FROM BEING WISCONSIN, TEXAS, COLORADO, ARKANSAS, WHATEVER!!!!! We are ND and yes, our hunting IS special and we want to keep it that way for us and for you!


AMEN!!!


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

I enjoy coming to N.D. in fact I look forward to it almost all year. I'll spend whatever money I have to for my 5 or 6 days of fun. In reading many posts over the last few months about NR's it makes me sick. Residents are mad because of outfitters and leased land. I've heard the remarks about these people don't own the birds. Know what? Neither does N.D. Some people need to understand. If I come from Minnesota and pay my fees, whatever they are, leave me alone. I can hunt what I get permission to hunt. I can shoot the roost. I can do anything I want as long as I follow the law. Maybe everyone should shot the roost so the birds leave and then see if the population rises. Maybe put a limit to 1 mallard so you have to hunt other ducks. Some people are nuts! Maybe me too! It looks to me as if the only people getting hurt by your rules are the residents. You make the rules guys. Just remember, no matter what it costs somebody can afford it. It may not be me or you, but someone has the money.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dear King,

Yes, you can do whatever the law allows. So can we. The point is, we have learned that shooting the roost ruins the hunting for the rest of the year. So we don't do it. If you really want to hunt the way you stated, you are exactly the problem we are talking about. I hope you don't really hunt the way you talk. If so, I would just as soon that you stay home. To those who want to come and enjoy our excellent hunting without ruining it - you are always welcome!


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

You really think shooting a roost recks it for the rest of the year? Come on. Maybe the locals won't come back. And no I don't hunt that way! I have been scouting a private lake in Mn for a week. 75 honkers and about 300 mallards and a few divers. I go and check it out every night. I haven't even fired a round. Just waiting for the right day when I can hunt it. Do you know it's just about as much fun watching them. My whole point is don't tell us what to do. If we as NR's want to know we will ask. Then you can fill us with your line of BS and you'll have your way. Just let us enjoy our few days we can hunt. You have all season, we only "get" to hunt for a few days.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Jhegg wrote:


> To those who want to come and enjoy our excellent hunting without ruining it - you are always welcome!


Wow......that is something I don't read often. That statement is easily said, but for some NR's it is difficult to believe.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nothing is cheap when I leave the our state and travel to other states and with ONLY 15,000 liscenses sold and 10,000 remaining the cap is not affecting the number of hunters. I would say that with 70 degree temps that the best hunting is yet to come. It also might turn into hunting instead of a slaughter because we have just come off some of the a wet cycle that has given us the best water conditions that we have had for as long as the "oldtimers" can remember so if numbers of birds are down then it may correlate into lower numbers of hunters. As expensive as things are in other states I can't believe that the price of a liscense is pricing people out of the market. We offer world class hunting at a very resonable price.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Mr. King,

You still don't get it. If you enjoying your "few days" of hunting is going to ruin my whole season, then yes, I'd rather you don't hunt here. I have seen roosts that were ruined for the whole season by someone shooting them. Who knows, maybe it was you? By the way, if you are only here for a "few days", how would you know what happens to the birds during the rest of the season? At best, shooting a roost ruins it until the next influx of birds. We have good hunting here because we take care of our birds. Why do you think everyone else wants to hunt ND. I can gaurantee you that it isnt' because we don't have birds. If all you want to do is blast, stay home. If you want to come and enjoy an excellent hunt without blowing the ducks out of the state, please do come and enjoy yourself. I don't think that is asking too much.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Because you have a few days this entitles you to go hunting and do whatever you feel necessary to shoot birds, including shooting the roosts?

Kingme88 said


> Do you know it's just about as much fun watching them.


Then practice what you preach while you're in ND and watch the roost and hunt the other stuff.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

kingme88 said:


> My whole point is don't tell us what to do. If we as NR's want to know we will ask. Then you can fill us with your line of BS and you'll have your way. Just let us enjoy our few days we can hunt. You have all season, we only "get" to hunt for a few days.


I don't think they are trying to tell you what to do as much as they are trying to suggest ways to hunt in a way that is good for everyone.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm with you DJ about pricing people out. There is no way the price of a liscense is chasing people away. It's like people who have a $1200 set of golf clubs and buy a dozen golf balls for $50 and cannot afford to pay $30 for a relaxing day to use those clubs and balls.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

King......THere is a lot of stuff that you can do legally. but I would have to question someone that would do something just because it is legal. What is the ethical thing to do. I have actually thought a lot about this that there would be some non residents, I am sure the minority, that would just come out and shoot the roost just because they can. They would do so because we have limited them to 14 days and they really don't care what happens to the birds when they are gone. I guess there are bad apples in every bunch and there is not a lot that can be done abouyt people that do that. You would only serve to make a bad name for all sportsman because a lot of the farmers would wrongly associate you with an ethical hunter. I personally know of two areas that have been posted because of this very thing happening. I do not know if it was res. or NR, but I know that the farmers were smart enough to know that you cannot blow the roost because it ruins it for al the hunters in that particular area. You just go ahead and do what you can legally and the majority of sportsman will continue to do the ethical thing!!

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Boys, I've never shot the roost. Said I can, but but never have. Take a chill pill and relax. Don't tell me to stay home, in fact, that wasn't the ethical thing to say.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've personally gotten a roost posted by explainng to the farmers what shooting the roost will do and I'm working on a couple more. The farmers will let anyone hunt that wants to hunt but now at least the roosts are safe from the 3 shot volleys that are great bird getters but ruin the area field hunting for days to come.


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

I am a NR and I will be coming up this weekend to do a little duck and goose hunting. My father and I really enjoy coming up there. wE HAVE SAT MANY DAYS in the blind and never fired a shot. I am going to try and do some more field hunting up their this year, we never have. I like to hunt both water and fields. Can someone define a roost for me. I have an idea, are they always on big water, or can they be in potholes. I want to make sure not to hunt one.

thank you


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Stelz

A roost is a place where the birds go to rest and spend the night. it may be a large body of water or it may be a large to moderate slough. There will be a large concentration of birds there and they will sometimes but not always be in the center of the body of water.

If I suspect that an area I am scouting is a roost, I sit and watch, if the birds start pouring in right at dark I consider it a roost and leave it alone.

Scouting is the key to this whole thing! you need to take your time, spend a little windshield time on the road and watch what the flocks do. Just like in school if you do your homework you will be successful.

Have a good one!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Eric, what do you need to know about Westhope, except it used to be great for snow geese until the mid 90's when all of ND changed. The PM shooting on Saturday and Wednesday needs to stop!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I think the biggest problem with NR shooting the roost is they come from an entirly different way of hunting. Except for Western MN, there is no field hunting to do for the most part. I was guilty of this when I first came out to ND. Looking back I know I shot the roost a couple times after I learned how to recognize one.

Now that I am educated to the ways of hunting in ND we do nothing but field hunting, but will occasionally hunt a transition slough (maybe one in ten times out).

People that are not from ND do not understand field hunting and come to ND and hunt the way they have been taught over the years. The biggest reason people bring their duck boats out there is that in other states the pot holes don't have hard bottoms and you can't walk out to get your ducks and decoys. The other reason is that is how people hunt and they may not be able to invest in all of the field hunting equipment you need to be effective.

It took me 3 years to get enough field gear to be able to hunt the field effectivly. *I think the biggest thing ALL ND (res and NR) hunters need to do is to continue to educate people that shot the roost and not tear them apart. They probably don't know any better.*

Good luck to everyone and I will be back out in the Grenora (Williston) area in a week and a half! Hopefully it won't be froze out by then. - Jason


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> The PM shooting on Saturday and Wednesday needs to stop!


Why? What is the specific reasoning for not allowing it anymore? Just curious! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

To let the birds rest in the PM's those days.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

jbaincfl: That is so true. We ran into a situation one time (and I know it will happen again) where the land owner had a group coming in to field hunt. She said just go ahead and join up with them they won't care. That was very nice of her to offer us that option, the only problem was that we didn't have the equiptment for field hunting and didn't want to screw up their field hunt, so we had to move on. For this reason I am not coming to ND without field gear again. It is all about adapting to the different style out there and finding a way to do it that doesn't break the pocket book for the week or 2 a year that you can actually use the equiptment. Good post. 8)


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Good post Jason. You hit it on the head. We grew up hunting river bottoms and cattle watering holes. Heck we even hunt the city lagoons.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't agree with Field Hunter getting farmers to post roosts! Just because it's a roost at that moment, doesn't mean it's going to stay a roost! Ducks and Geese are always moving! Although I myself enjoy talking to as many farmers as possible,( I ask to hunt land even when it's not posted!) there are many people who are very intimidated to do this! What's the number one reason people stop hunting? Lack of land access! Field Hunter may think he's doing something good, but I feel it will backfire in the long run! We need as many new & old people in this sport as we can, or it will become a thing of the past! Or worse yet, something only the rich can afford! Educating people on not to shoot roosts is a good thing, getting land posted is not!


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Good point. Who are we to tell a farmer what to do?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Rick,
I must respectfully disagree with you. If you are going to be a hunter in this day and age you're going to have to learn to ask someone for permission.

The first thing I'm going to teach my kid is how to politely ask a farmer if they can hunt the land. Maybe set it up with a farmer I know will be polite and let my child ask. The only way to do it is to practice. This also shows respect for landowners which in many situations we need more of. I'm also going to take my kid along to someplace where the landowner says no. Make them learn that its ok if they say no just be polite and move on to the next spot.

Along with teaching my child how to ask I'm going to teach them bird biology and why birds need a place to rest and be safe. Not everything should be hunted and that because you can hunt something doesn't mean you should. We need to educate kids.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

That is a good idea to have, too bad a lot of others don't do the same. 8)


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

sounds like you have one in the oven fluhrer :lol:


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

I just started to read this thread as I have been out hunting in this cold. Yes as I see it there is alot less birds than a few days ago, but a ton more than where I moved from, Wisconsin. I had a prblem with a crew from Illinois this weekend who thought that since they drove all night to get to ND that they were entitled to the pothole. Furthermore they stated that since they brought in lots of dollars with their 5 guys they shuod have the hole. Needless to say that is ridiculous. I moved to another hole about 1/2 mile away only to have the jerk drive his rig down the road, through the field and park within 30 yards of my spread, get out, lock his truck and walk over the hill. What a wonderful morning. 
Many people think that just because they bring and spend money they are entitled to anything they wish. I just don't get it. One guy talked about Horicon marsh being crazy. IF its so bad, why hunt there? Why not move out here, find a job and just see how easy it is to make ends meet here. 
I am up near the canadian border and will tell you that cost of living is probably more here than in Wisconsin. 
I will be traveling to other parts of the state later this year to hunt pheasants and will frop a few dollars in the local places. I would love to drop more, but quite honestly, there isn't more money. We are struggling to make ends meet more here than in WIsconsin and with gas being $2.10 a gallon and milk over $4.00 a gallon, it won't get easier. 
Yes this great state is just that, and we need to all work together to keep it just that. We can't control the weather, water or wind, but we can control our thoughts, behaviors and actions towards each other whether we are residents or non-residents. Landowner relationships are the key to access and enjoyment whether we live here or not. Remember that when going out this winter!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Shadow: There is obviously no excuse in the world for people to act like they did for you this weekend. Lack of birds, forgetting something, oversleeping even, isn't as bad as putting up with an a$$ in the field or marsh. I had three guys one morning here in Minn. sneak in without a light and let me shine mine everywhere, talk to my partner, and set up my decoys. As I was setting out the decoys in this small slough my lab swam to the other side for some reason, and discovered the hunters. They were not set up, just hiding from us, letting us do our thing, as they hid in the rushes waiting for shooting time. Of all the water holes in this particular area, they figured this was one that they owned. They moved less than 100 yards away and refused to let any bird that was decoying nicely come into our spread and shot just so we couldn't. Talk about a rotten day. We stayed until they left, which was about 3 hours too long, but we were set on not being bullied from our spot that day. Pricks are everywhere, and it's a shame that a guy has to work all week and look forward to some hunting only to have to deal with a headache. I guess the bottom line to all this is I would rather park my hind end on a stump, sip on a cup of coffee and watch the sun rise on a crisp fall morning and be in peace, even to not fire a shell, as to deal with the likes of these so called sportsmen and shoot a box. Hope the rest of your season goes like it should. 
:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

heres a simple plan. anyone in minnesota knows that the MN waterfowl supliment was very much different from years before this year. its actually a small book this year. in it they have a bunch of little things about taking a good shot so you dont have cripples, how to be safe, all sorts of new things. so why doesnt ND do something like that, and make part of it about not shooting the roost. basically something like the article on this site about how hunting is different in ND than MN or where ever it is your from. because alot of MN guys have no idea about the whole roost thing. i didnt, and i walked into ND my first year and blasted the roost like there was no tomorrow. I thought i had found the mother load. i didnt know i was messing things up. but i had no one to tell me, i didnt know till i found this site and read about it. now i know, and i would NEVER do that again, and i dont think many people know about it. i think it would be a great thing if when NR's get their lisence sent to them in the mail there could be something attached, anything, just so long as it explained what a roost is.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

cbass,
Not as far as I know. That dog of yours is getting pretty big. Your wife is gonna want a kid soon.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Im a NR and i have noticed that even when people say there is so much hunting pressure and not any birds it is still 8 times better than hunting in MN. I just got back from there and had no trouble getting on land near Audobon which is said to be very hard, and I also heard little to no shooting at all. We did great. Maybe im just lucky or not in the right area or something but If you think that is hunting pressure then come over to MN for a day, then you'll see it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

How many times does it need to be said. Comparing ND to MN is a worthless comparison. I never ever ever want ND to be compared to MN. I lived and hunted in MN, during my formative years (10-18 ), and anything is better than MN. We only need to compare ND to ND and it is getting worse by that standard. I doesn't matter if it is still better than MN. As long as it continues to move towards being like MN than it is headed in the wrong direction.

I'm not trying to rip you but I thought ND was paradise too when I first started hunting here. It still is compared to other places.

People need to understand. The goal should not be to bring ND down to the level of other places it should be to bring the other places up to the level of ND.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:thumb: You got it GG!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

gandergrinder said:


> We only need to compare ND to ND and it is getting worse by that standard. People need to understand. The goal should not be to bring ND down to the level of other places it should be to bring the other places up to the level of ND.


Talk about hitting the nail on the head! Why compare us to other states. When you compare ND today to ND 10 years ago, that is scary enough!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dead on.... :thumb:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Shadow,I would of pulled the valve stems out of his tires


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

well stated gandergrinder, i havnt spent enough time in ND to have much of a comparison, but yes, just because it sucks to hunt in MN most the time, does not mean that just because you do better in ND that it is as good as it should be.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

GG,(Jed)

You obviously mis-read my last post! I ask permission whether it's posted or not! I have no problem doing so as stated! My friends call me a land whore with my connections! I also do NOT shoot roosts as stated and think hunters should learn to identifly a roost! Just don't agree with hunters getting farmers to post a so called "roost!" Most hunters can't tell the difference between a hen Mallard and a Gadwell, let alone a roost or not! I also believe the current Law concerning N.D. tresspass law is a good one! Keeps N.D. unique! Talking to many farmers they feel that way too! I'm sure that will change someday! I still feel lack of land access is the number one reason why people will stop hunting! Yes, I agree, people should learn to ask in this day and age, but in the meantime we need all the hunters we can, if we want this sport to continue! Hope your hunting season is going well!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Yes, I agree, people should learn to ask in this day and age, but in the meantime we need all the hunters we can, if we want this sport to continue!


I don't get it. The asking permission yes, but if getting out there and asking permission separates the guys who get to hunt from the lazy ones who don't want to ask then tough. I could use less competition, couldn't everyone? We need all the hunters we can if we want this sport to continue?? Where I come from, believe me, we could use a whole lot less.

If something is always easy, I've found that everyone will do it. Put some work involved and watch the popularity fall off the table.

Does anyone think that if hunting license sales increase 50 or 100% that the price will drop or what? Bird #'s will rise? If little Johnny gets a welcome mat placed in front of every field or pot hole in ND I think your NR problem just got worse. Getting out and talking with the land owner is sometimes the only way one knows of other groups hunting and when. Saves on the same time same place problems that it seems everyone is dealing with lately.

Sorry if I stepped on a toe here but I guess I'm a bit confused on this one.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Rick,
I understand the idea of having a bigger base of support for hunting. But the reality of the situation is that we need people who are willing to go to battle for wildlife whether that is with the wallet or with time.

I know lots of guys who are more than willing to go out hunting if I scout, ask permission, and supply the decoys. But if I asked them to vote a certain way or join a wildlife group they would never do it. They would just as soon go drinking as put anything into wildlife. But they will go hunting if its easy.

The question is do we want quality or quantity of hunters? I can get more done with 5 hardcores than 10 lazy people.


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

We need more quality hunters!!! There are far too many slob hunters out there and i know i'm going to catch hell for saying this, but i think the tresspass laws in ND are partialy to blame. I have been scouting with some people who just refuse to ask permission and will pass up decent spots to find a field that isn't posted just to avoid asking permission. Safe to say i don't hunt with them anymore.

But, these are the people that might be weeded out if permission was required. I from Minneapolis so I have had to ask permission my entire life and now that I am living in Grand Forks and hunt ND I still ask for EVERY field i wish to hunt in.

Two farmers in a certain area we hunt this year have said they are almost to the point of putting up signs that say "Hunting to NR only without permission" because THEY said they were fed up with residents that feel just because the law doesn't require them to ask, they won't. This is directly from the mouths of 2 ND farmers. I understand the uniqueness of the freelance hunting and not needing perssion to hunt, but i think it is a detriment to ND hunting. This would be one more way to seperate the slobs from the hunters. I think it is just common courtesy to the land owner.

Besides being polite, it may also be benificial. These 2 farmers have also put us on more remote lands they own to get us into better hunting situations. Plus it's a great way to meet some of the people that live out there. Everyone we talk to is incredibly kind and it's fun to BS with them for a while.

AND YES!! PLEASE STOP SHOOTING ROOSTS!!! I've seen it done twice this year already.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You guys are way off base on wishing for fewer hunters or more "quality" hunters! It's coming across as very self serving. The reason we need as many hunters as possible is to fight the Anti hunting groups who are busy taking land away as we speak. Fewer hunters also means fewer lawmakers who are hunters that could help us fight for hunting issue's that we are losing every day across the country! Even in "North Dakota"! You think programs like CRP and issues with wetlands have a chance with non hunters in house, senate or congress! Not likely! Let me repeat, I think it's very important to ask permission whenever possible to hunt a piece of land! Like the guy said before me, I usually end up with even better spots after doing so...But, it's nice in North Dakota to be driving along and flush a few birds into a piece of un posted land, try to find the landowner and if you have no luck...Know that it's perfectly legal to go after the birds! If that changes, so be it...It won't hurt me, but it may cost us some hunters! I am a life long North Dakota hunter who loves this state and is very passionate about my fishing and hunting opportunites! I believe in introducing as many people as I can to this incredible sport to insure the future! Okay, I've had enough of this...It's overcast, windy and a beautiful October morning...I'm going hunting! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Rick, I think it's great that you are passionate about ND and waterfowl hunting, but I just don't see what you or anyone who hunts waterfowl in ND has to gain by me or anyone else introducing more people to ND. Yes you need the right people to get things done, but do you need more?



> it's nice in North Dakota to be driving along and flush a few birds into a piece of un posted land, try to find the landowner and if you have no luck...Know that it's perfectly legal to go after the birds!


I just don't think it's right. Every land owner I have talked with say the same thing. "Go ahead drive out there and hunt, and thanks for asking, I just like to know who is out there."


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Goldy...Any bets on this weekend? Not alot of Minnesota people welcome in Grand Forks right now! I have a feeling the gophers will be up the Red River without a paddle...It's a good thing you guys have plenty of boats! :lol: Prediction...Sioux Sweep!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> Prediction...Sioux Sweep!


Yeppers, not only does ND have great hunting/fishing, we have the BEST college hockey team/program in the world !!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It's a good thing some of you guys know your waterfowl, because you sure don't know jack about hockey. :lol:

I predict a very quiet crowd.

I'll bet a nice slab of smoked carp on that one.
:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry I left you out. (I and remmi) It's good to see you cheering about something this year. :lol: The Packer fans are jumping off the boat like it's the Titanic. 
:beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> The Packer fans are jumping off the boat like it's the Titanic.


thats a beautiful thing.


----------

